# which version of tpip?



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

I have an old version of the PTVupgrade LBA48 CD, I have the ($5 v4.01 with enhancements) does this CD have tpip version 1.1 in it? or do I have to download version 1.2 if the CD doesn't have any tpip versions at all? I want to upgrade to either a 300GB or 400GB drive for my DTivo receiver, thanks


----------



## kschauwe (Sep 17, 2003)

tpip 1.1 works just fine. I used it on my 320Gb drive.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

kschauwe said:


> tpip 1.1 works just fine. I used it on my 320Gb drive.


so the $5 PTVupgrade LBA48 CD v4.01 with enhancements has the tpip 1.1 version?


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

bnm81002 said:


> so the $5 PTVupgrade LBA48 CD v4.01 with enhancements has the tpip 1.1 version?


You said you had the CD. Why don't you find out for yourself?

```
tpip --version
```
.


----------



## dumpav (Dec 12, 2004)

what comand should we use for v1.2 of tpip?
for a 500GB drive? thanks


----------



## kschauwe (Sep 17, 2003)

"tpip -1 -s /dev/hdx" x is the HD letter: a, b,c, or d


----------



## dumpav (Dec 12, 2004)

kschauwe said:


> "tpip -1 -s /dev/hdx" x is the HD letter: a, b,c, or d


so as long as using version tpip 1.2

this command is universal to any model of tivo box and hd size?



verison 1.1 said:


> tpip --swapped -s /dev/hdY





verison 1.2 said:


> tpip -1 -s /dev/hdx


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

bnm81002 said:


> so the $5 PTVupgrade LBA48 CD v4.01 with enhancements has the tpip 1.1 version?


can someone please answer ?  
thanks


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

bnm81002 said:


> can someone please answer ?


I did. Too lazy to do this?


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

JamieP said:


> I did. Too lazy to do this?


I went searching throughout the CD and couldn't found anything about tpip within the CD


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

bnm81002 said:


> I went searching throughout the CD and couldn't found anything about tpip within the CD


Did you boot up the cd and run "tpip --version" as I suggested? If it isn't on the cd at all, then why are you asking what version it is?


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

JamieP said:


> Did you boot up the cd and run "tpip --version" as I suggested? If it isn't on the cd at all, then why are you asking what version it is?


thanks for your help Jamie, I did what you said and although there was no version stated, I did see things containing to tpip with "--" in front of the words, so I know at least it should have version 1.1 contained in the CD 

PS-can I use the following commands to make a backup of the 6.2 image along with saving recordings to a new 400GB drive:

mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hda l mfsrestore -s 200 -r 4 xzpi - /dev/hdb
tpip --swapped -s /dev/hdX


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

bnm81002 said:


> thanks for your help Jamie, I did what you said and although there was no version stated, I did see things containing to tpip with "--" in front of the words, so I know at least it should have version 1.1 contained in the CD.


I can't figure out what you are doing, but you should see something like this:

```
# tpip --version
tpip version 1.1
```


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

bnm81002 said:


> PS-can I use the following commands to make a backup of the 6.2 image along with saving recordings to a new 400GB drive:
> 
> mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hda l mfsrestore -s 200 -r 4 xzpi - /dev/hdb
> tpip --swapped -s /dev/hdX


Jamie, can I use those commands above? thanks


----------



## dumpav (Dec 12, 2004)

bnm81002 said:


> Jamie, can I use those commands above? thanks


i guess the first part of the command is not version sensitive
mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hda l mfsrestore -s 200 -r 4 xzpi - /dev/hdb

but

tpip --swapped -s /dev/hdX

is version sensitive?

and u still haven't told JamieP what version u got on your cd?

i can use his command:
# tpip --version

and i find out the tpip on my cd is v1.2

so until u find out what version u got, no one can tell u whether the command u enter is right.

BTW, good luck to u, i am doing a restore and it is 17hr and still counting.... 
I hope it went ok.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

I have version 1.1, so those commands that I wrote are good to go then, correct? thanks


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

> I have version 1.1, so those commands that I wrote are good to go then, correct? thanks


I think you might be missing a hyphen before the xzpi, it should be:

mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hda l mfsrestore -s 200 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdb

Also, in your example using tpip 1.1

tpip --swapped -s /dev/hdb


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

MungoJerrie said:


> I think you might be missing a hyphen before the xzpi, it should be:
> 
> mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hda l mfsrestore -s 200 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdb
> 
> ...


cool thanks, now waiting for the 400GB drive to go on sale at outpost


----------



## DaveC56 (Apr 5, 2004)

What does the "-1" switch perform using the TPIP (verision 1.2) command??

I'm planning on upgrading my HR10-250 with a new 500GB drive and wanted to ensure the upgrade would go smoothly.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

Here is an explanation I came across link


----------



## dumpav (Dec 12, 2004)

i just upgrade my HUMAX DTR800 with a seagate 500GB 16meg cache.

Using the free PTV iso and it have tpip v1.2 on it.

All seems fine, after i hook it up and it boot up and start recording show i have previous mark for recording. 

the only painful part is the restoring my original 80G drive to the 500G, it take 20 hr for that.

But i guess if u are fine without the previous recording and setting all can be skip.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

would it make a difference if I use either version 1.1 or 1.2 of tpip to upgrade to a 400GB hard drive?


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

No, it doesn't matter which version as long as the syntax is correct.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

MungoJerrie said:


> No, it doesn't matter which version as long as the syntax is correct.


thank you


----------

